# colonoscopy and gastroscopy done today.



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

i am 38 year old female. I prepped with movi prep. I had a colonoscopy in the past with citramag and the procedure was painful so I was very nervous. and never had gastroscopy done before. I suffer GERD.

So moviprep was horrible tasting, I drank it cold and no straw because I find I can gulp faster and getting it down fast was my goal. I did a split prep so drank 1 litre in 4 divided doses at 6 pm the night before. It started working in only 40 minutes. I wasn't even done the litre yet. I continued to have BMs for a couple hours then it slowed right down. The next morning I woke at 5:45 and started the moviprep again...this time it made me feel more bloated and nauseated after the third glass that I didn't think I could get that last glass down.but I did. I think the night before worked well because I did alot of walking after each glass. I just paced all over my house to aid it's movement in my gut. So after a few hours in the morning it started to slow down and finally turn to a clear yellow liquid so I knew I did a good prep.

Would I choose movi prep again if I ever needed a colonoscopy again? YEP !! Better than citramag. citramag made me so nauseated and took 3 hours to kick in. movi prep all though horrid tasting worked fast and was very effective.

Okay so finally get to the hospital, seriously nervous but I guess most people are. I was so lucky to have an amazing GI doctor who was so kind and caring and listened and him and the nurses really helped me to feel more relaxed and reassured...drugs helped too.

gastroscopy:

My throat was sprayed with a numbing spray, not too bad. had a bad sour kind of taste but quickly just turned into being numb, my whole mouth got numb actually. This felt really weird in the throat like so weird to swallow, like swallowing on a paralyzed throat or something. Next the drugs...I think I got fentanyl 100 and versed 3. These did not knock me out but I felt more relaxed. I start losing a bit of memory here but they put oxygen on my nose, a mouth guard in my mouth and lay me on my left side. Then the scope goes in, I hardly remember the scope going in but I remember doing a bit of gagging. It wasn't painful wasnt' even that stressful, this is when the nurse talked to me about focusing on my breathing so I did just that, focused on my breathing, the brief gagging stopped and a couple times I swallowed onto the scope which felt weird but in 5 minutes that test was done.

What was found: unfort, doc said it did look like some mild barrets esophagitis, he took biopsy, he took biopsy for hpylori and for celiac. that is all I know at this point.

Colonoscopy:

I was so nervous about pain but I didn't really have pain this time. Guess cuz it was a different doctor than before. A much better one !! I was sedated in the sense that I was calm but knew what was going on. the screen was right in front of me so I was able to watch. Didn't plan on watching but I was so relaxed and I didn't have much pain other than a bit of pressure and a bit of discomfort so watched the procedure and the doctor showed me everything. I remember at one point he said, this is your cecum and I was surprised he was that far in already. then he went into the terminal ileum and showed me the villi and it was neat to see. So it wasn't that bad.

what he found there was a near perfect colon. he did take some biopsies and he said in the terminal ileum there was a bit of inflammation so he took biopsy there too. This inflammation he said could be a result of just doing the moviprep. Then on his way out he found a very small pale benign looking polyp so he removed it. and it was all done.

I had a bunch of gas afterwards which has been giving my husband and I some good laughs. I then was able to eat some food. I had sandwich at home but felt too bloated so layed down. Rest of day just took it easy.

I hope this helps anyone out there who will be having this procedure done to feel more relaxed. It was not bad at all. Even though you read that movi prep is disgusting it is not so bad, not pleasant but definitly doable. I did little chasers with clear gatorade after each gulp and that helped. The gagging with the gastroscopy sounds horrible and scary but it you are so relaxed from the drugs it really isn't bad at all and only lasts a short bit of time as once the scope is all the way in you should be fine and nice and relaxed. The colonoscopy was a breeze.

So glad it is over. The worst of it all was my nerves.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

wow 109 views and no reply. Too many people hiding on this site...come out and talk about it !!!!


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

Funny how a few weeks later after reading my post above my memory of it is even more faded. Funny to see that I have written things above that I have now forgotten. Good ol' drugs !!


----------

